# Very confused whether I should cut or slow bulk? Pics



## theonkilla (Sep 13, 2014)

I cant decide wheather I should cut or bulk. I wanna lose belly fat but I dont have lot of muscle mass. Would it be okay to still cut. I was planning to cut then bulk after the fat is gone. I dont mind being a twig for some time before I bulk and really start gaining muscle mass. Anyone got any tips? I'm 5'9 168-170 pounds. I can also tell I gained to much weight because I have stretch marks on my back.


----------



## mattsilf (Sep 13, 2014)

I dont see any point in cutting now if you plan to bulk anyway. Get to the size you want to be at, then shred. A minimal amount of cardio while bulking can make a big difference in keeping fat % low while bulking.


----------



## s2h (Sep 13, 2014)

Just eat some good clean food and train hard....your over thinking it...


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 13, 2014)

You look like you haven't even been in the same room as a weight in your whole life bro.

You need to build a base.  Just eat 500-800 calories above your weight to start.  And do a alot of compound exercises 3-4 times a week.

If you weigh 170 that's 1700 calories to maintain + 500.  That's a good start.  You will lean out and build some muscle.


----------



## theonkilla (Sep 13, 2014)

I did 5x5 for 5 months and made huge improvements to my lifts. Thats why it doesnt look like i have a lot of muscle but my legs do. Otherwise thanks for the tips, ill start doing a slow clean bulk and add in cardio every week


----------



## Oldschool (Sep 14, 2014)

5x5 is a great strength program. If you want to add size train in the 10-12 rep range to failure.
Build your routine around DEADLIFTS and SQUATS. Work up to doing them twice a week.
Good luck.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 14, 2014)

EAT. EAT. EAT.  like others said, build a base and then worry about cutting once you have put some size on.  You want to grow, you are going to have to eat big.  Eat until you are full and cant possibly eat anymore...then eat again.


----------



## chucky1 (Sep 14, 2014)

I would try and build some muscle anyway I could bro cut/bulk what ever... you look like you have never trained before, sorry Im just being honest. eat big! train hard! and take your supps. build a foundation and then go from there. good luck and don't be afraid to ask for advice.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 14, 2014)

Get a personal trainer if you're serious about doing it right. Worth far more than 5 years worth of supplements


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 14, 2014)

What are you going to cut to...skin and bones? You are skinny fat right now aka no muscle and too much fat. 

Your first order of work is to start training, I don't believe you ever trained, don't feed us that 5x5 strength crap. If you really did that you would have built a foundation at least. 

Next order of business is to start eating well. Report back in a couple months once you've done these two things for the duration.


----------



## theonkilla (Sep 14, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> What are you going to cut to...skin and bones? You are skinny fat right now aka no muscle and too much fat.
> 
> Your first order of work is to start training, I don't believe you ever trained, don't feed us that 5x5 strength crap. If you really did that you would have built a foundation at least.
> 
> Next order of business is to start eating well. Report back in a couple months once you've done these two things for the duration.


I did it for 5 months. I could even show you my logs from the app. Why does it look like i dont have any foundation? I never had something even close to a proper diet. I already made great strength progress of it plus my legs got in a good looking shape.


----------



## Big Puppy (Sep 14, 2014)

Pound the weight and study and figure out your diet.  If you build some mass you won't need to cut as hard


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2014)

lifting weights is a good start


----------



## MI1972 (Sep 15, 2014)

How old are you, OP?


----------



## theonkilla (Sep 15, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> How old are you, OP?


17.  I can take a new pic if that helps. This pic is 3 months old


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2014)

what are your goals?
6 to 12 is best rep range for growth
time under tension...failure


----------



## theonkilla (Sep 15, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> what are your goals?
> 6 to 12 is best rep range for growth
> time under tension...failure


Basically to get bigger. I have been skinny- fat my whole life. I really dont care about keeping the fat aslong as i keep growing more muscle. It seems that ill just start slow bulking and hitting the weights.


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 15, 2014)

Lots of compound exercises and lean protein.


----------



## MI1972 (Sep 15, 2014)

17, you are probably still filling out. Like most said, EAT then eat more.


----------



## theonkilla (Sep 15, 2014)

Yea im gonna start bulking as soon as possible. Thanks for the tips everyone


----------



## Greedy (Nov 20, 2014)

Hey my man, I looked and actually had the same stats as you when i started lifting honestly no lie. I messed up by cutting the weight ( wasted so much valuable time that I could have gained mass and shredded the excess fat) I wouldn't want you to do the same thing I did, the best way to go bout it at them stats are to just bulk up, eat eat eat your first year of training will make the most progress. Don't worry bout cutting weight gettting that 6 pack cause if you do you're gonna be cutting 40 pounds just for that 6 pack ( i had too atlease). If you have any questions ask me, I can help ya with a weekly routine etc. Get your post count up and msg me.


----------



## Bigjim5 (Nov 20, 2014)

How old are you? I agree with these guys, you don't look like you ever lifted a weight,  no offense intended. You can get strong training infrequently but building muscle takes a bit more. I say if you're young you should be lifting 5 times per week. 

With that said, You should be able to build muscle with pretty much any rep range you use (as long as all your sets are not 1-3 reps) just as long as long as you eat plenty of good food and eat at least your body weight in fat grams, and plenty of sleep. 

As far as training goes,  focus on frequency, volume, intensity, effort and rest periods. Keep it simple bro. I like 5x5 Deadlift, bench press, military press 3 times per week but add about 10 sets of 10-12 reps of accessory back and Core work 2 x wk. You should build plenty off a program like this just as long everything in line. 

My 2 cents....


----------



## Bigjim5 (Nov 20, 2014)

Sorry, meant body weight in protein grams. Fat should be about half that.


----------

